# Why does my he not want sex anymore?????



## TNchic (Oct 19, 2015)

I need a man's perspective:
I'm a very attractive wife of 7 years, and mother of 2, that has kept myself looking good. I feel like up until the last couple of years, our sex life was amazing. He probably typically wanted it more than I did, but now all of the sudden the tables have turned?
For a little backstory, he has had major issues with lust/sex/etc. that have crept up in our marriage over the years. No physical cheating, but inappropriate intimate relationships with other women, porn, etc.
About 6 months ago was a really bad one and I threw out the ultimatum of get help or I'm gone. He got help for about 3 months, and slowly things have gotten back to a bad place.
The most frustrating is that we have sex about once every month/month and a half?! And I either have to initiate it, or throw a fit to get pity sex?????
Am I just not seeing the writing on the wall? Is he cheating? Back into porn and masturbating too much? 
I just don't get it?!


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

TNchic said:


> ..I'm a very attractive wife of 7 years, and mother of 2, that has kept myself looking good. I feel like up until the last couple of years, our sex life was amazing. He probably typically wanted it more than I did, but now all of the sudden the tables have turned?
> For a little backstory, he has had major issues with lust/sex/etc. that have crept up in our marriage over the years. No physical cheating, *but inappropriate intimate relationships with other women, porn, etc.*
> *About 6 months ago was a really bad one and I threw out the ultimatum of get help or I'm gone. He got help for about 3 months, and slowly things have gotten back to a bad place.*
> The most frustrating is that we have sex about once every month/month and a half?! And I either have to initiate it, or throw a fit to get pity sex?????
> ...


I see this is the short version of you other similar thread. 

OK, so things changed after his last emotional fling a few months ago. You say "he" got help. I assume that means some form of counseling.

Obviously that counseling wasn't good enough to really help him. So I would suggest more counseling, but for the two of your to address your marital problems. I am sure he has some issues, but you might be surprised when the marriage counselor tells you that you have some things to work on as well.

Good luck.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Did he ever tell you why he turned to porn/other women instead of you?


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

TNchic said:


> I need a man's perspective:
> I'm a very attractive wife of 7 years, and mother of 2, that has kept myself looking good. I feel like up until the last couple of years, our sex life was amazing. He probably typically wanted it more than I did, but now all of the sudden the tables have turned?
> For a little backstory, he has had major issues with lust/sex/etc. that have crept up in our marriage over the years. No physical cheating, but inappropriate intimate relationships with other women, porn, etc.
> About 6 months ago was a really bad one and I threw out the ultimatum of get help or I'm gone. He got help for about 3 months, and slowly things have gotten back to a bad place.
> ...


Does it really matter?
Rather jerk then have sex....Dump him
Rather porn than a real woman.....Dump him
Cheating? You got it...Dump him...
Just burned out early.......Dump him

Life just has too many stresses, and pressures to add being constantly horny to the mix...


----------

